# St Louis Speedcubers - Are there any?



## darthyody (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking for other speed cubers who live near St. Louis. It seems as though there is nobody that is any good out here. I know there are some cubers that live here but I've yet to find them. I don't think there has ever been a competition here either. Let's get one started people! I did find a rubiks cube club about an hour from st louis but the fastest person there takes like a minute per solve with a PB of 47 seconds. My 12 yr old sister can solve faster than that. I'm not kidding.

Also, is Beginner's Central the correct sub forum to post this in?


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think off-topic is better. 

I know Alex Barg lives in St. Louis. He showed up in my Indiana competition.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Speedcubing in St. Louis?*

Hi, as far as I know there has never been a competition in St. Louis. And there has only ever been one in MO, Kansas City, which is 4 hrs away. That is one of the closest competitions to me. anyway, I was wondering how many active speedcubers were in the St. Louis area. I know a few of them, but I was wondering exactly how many. Because maybe if there were enough people, we could plan a unoffical comp/ meet. I have always wanted to go to a competition but it is too expensive to travel that far.


----------



## ianini (Feb 6, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Because maybe if there were enough people, we could plan a unoffical comp/ meet.



Organize your own competition.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

ianini said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Because maybe if there were enough people, we could plan a unoffical comp/ meet.
> ...



That's what I meant, but I would need other people to help me out since I have never been to one.


----------



## Forte (Feb 6, 2010)

I think BigGreen is from there (luigi*stl*)


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> I think BigGreen is from there (luigi*stl*)



I know that, he goes to my school.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > I think BigGreen is from there (luigi*stl*)
> ...



!!!


----------



## Gollum999 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm from St. Louis!


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 7, 2010)

awesome


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but I would really like to plan a meet, maybe mid-march? Who is interested in going?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 9, 2010)

It would depend on when.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know the exact date, but I would try to make it on a date that would work for everyone.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 9, 2010)

This is what CubingUSA.com is for.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> This is what CubingUSA.com is for.



Agree.


KOII has talked about a possible St. Louis competition. Get ahold of Alex Barg and twist his arm into running one. ONLY THE POWER OF BARG CAN SUMMON KOII FROM ITS MIGHTY SLUMBER.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 9, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > This is what CubingUSA.com is for.
> ...



Awesome, how can I get ahold of him?


----------



## Pryge (May 16, 2014)

*Saint Louis Cubers?*

I'm interested in finding speedcubers in STL. I know Justin Barker, but that's basically it.


----------



## JackJ (May 16, 2014)

Kevin Hays lives around there during the school year, but he's probably going home within a week or so.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry about the bump, but just replying to let you know. First post in 2.5 years. I cube casually, just got back into it, but yeah I live there, never been to a competition, the gas prices are just too high.


----------



## Jeff Anderson (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm in Saint Louis.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 25, 2015)

*Any cubers near St. Louis, MO?*

I never have very many chances to hang out with other cubers, because compared to other sort of nearby areas such as Kansas City and Chicago there are hardly any competitions or cubers near here. I want to meet up with some cubers to... well... do cubing stuff. If there is anyone interested I might even end up organizing a competition but definitely not until late winter 2016. If you are interested then PM me or post on the thread.


----------



## Pryge (Jun 25, 2015)

lol I'm planning on a comp this winter here


----------



## biscuit (Jun 25, 2015)

Kevin Hay's is in STL. But he's "retiring" soon.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 25, 2015)

There's also Matthew Tritschler, he's about my age, he's almost sub-25, and he's gone to 2 competitions with me. (the Lawrence competitions)


----------



## Pryge (Jun 25, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> There's also Matthew Tritschler, he's about my age, he's almost sub-25, and he's gone to 2 competitions with me. (the Lawrence competitions)



Yeah I have like 3 friends who are sub 25 and one who is sub 20 at my school. Two of them have been to competitions with me.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 25, 2015)

Pryge said:


> Yeah I have like 3 friends who are sub 25 and one who is sub 20 at my school. Two of them have been to competitions with me.



hehe I'm faster (I'm sub-14)


----------



## Pryge (Jun 30, 2015)

We need a meet-up before the school year starts. Do any of you have a good location for one? I was thinking something like a park.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

Pryge said:


> We need a meet-up before the school year starts. Do any of you have a good location for one? I was thinking something like a park.



no good places that I know of
park = outside
outside + summer = hot
hot = bad
meh


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jun 30, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> no good places that I know of
> park = outside
> outside + summer = hot
> hot = bad
> meh



Please excuse my ignorance considering I have only been to St. Louis twice (and one of those times I was about 4), but surely considering how large the city is, wouldn't there be a park with a few buildings or someplace where you could go indoors?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance considering I have only been to St. Louis twice (and one of those times I was about 4), but surely considering how large the city is, wouldn't there be a park with a few buildings or someplace where you could go indoors?



Yeah I guess but I was really tired when I posted that and I wasn't really thinking.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

buuuuuuumpy!

We seriously need to meet up but I have no idea where/when. 8/8 might work for me.


----------



## Pryge (Jul 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> buuuuuuumpy!
> 
> We seriously need to meet up but I have no idea where/when. 8/8 might work for me.



That works for me. We could go to starbucks lol

P.S. 99% sure there will be a comp at my school in mid to late october


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2015)

Pryge said:


> P.S. 99% sure there will be a comp at my school in mid to late october



uhh still happening?

Also I am desperate to see another fastish cuber. I've only seen like 2-3 cubers since March and they aren't all that into it. WE NEED TO MEET UP SOMETIME LIKE EVEN IF IT IS ONLY WITH 1 AND A HALF PEOPLE IT WILL BE GOOD ENOUGH!!!


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

*Greater St. Loius Area cubers*

This thread is for anybody who lives within a 1 1/2 hour radius of downtown St. Louis, this would include: Lake St. Louis, Wildwood, Manchester, Clayton, South county, Festus, Arnold, High Ridge, Hillsboro, St. Peters, St. Charles, St. Clair, Eureka, Chesterfield, Defiance, Columbia, etc. If you live in near St. Louis, JOIN THIS THREAD! We do not have nearly enough competitions near us per year! In fact the only competition within reasonable distance this year is still 4 1/2 - 5 hours away! So with this thread we could organize competitions near us! Think of it, no more little mini-comps with 2 or 3 of your friends, and no more dreaming about one day going to a comp! But, this thread isn't just for organizing comps, it's also for getting familiar with other cubers in our area. And talking about cubing things in general. But again, if you live within reasonable driving distance of downtown St. Louis, Please Join this Thread!


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm in KC and I would definitely come down for a comp there. I average 19 seconds


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 6, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I'm in KC and I would definitely come down for a comp there. I average 19 seconds



Awesome! Me, JustinTimeCuber, and Biscuit are currently putting together a competition for mid-late August We will definitely be having; 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Skewb, BLD, 90% Pyra, 75% OH. Tentative events include: 5x5, sq-1, and OH round 2. Hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 7, 2016)

Cool. Probably be there


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2016)

The comp will be on August 20, and will probably be held at Washington University.


----------



## Knut (Apr 12, 2016)

This is confusing with two threads. 
I should be able to come, and I know a couple other people in my area who might want to come as well.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2016)

OK yeah the august 20 date didn't work (obviously) because of Nats being too close. I'm hoping to get one in by the end of the year (December 3???). I haven't found a delegate or reserved the venue, but I do have some information:

The competitor limit will be 50.
The events will be:
3x3x3 Speedsolve, 3 rounds
2x2x2 Speedsolve, 3 rounds
4x4x4 Speedsolve, 1 round
Pyraminx, 2 rounds
Skewb, 1 round
6x6x6 Speedsolve, 1 round
3x3x3 Blindfolded, 1 attempt (lolz)


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 23, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> OK yeah the august 20 date didn't work (obviously) because of Nats being too close. I'm hoping to get one in by the end of the year (December 3???). I haven't found a delegate or reserved the venue, but I do have some information:
> 
> The competitor limit will be 50.
> The events will be:
> ...


do you mean you only get one shot at it?
If you are, that is a bad idea


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> do you mean you only get one shot at it?
> If you are, that is a bad idea


?


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 23, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ?


Like you only get one solve


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Like you only get one solve


because it's during lunch, so if you are competing in BLD twice or 3 times you won't have time to eat
besides, I want to get better events in xD


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 23, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> because it's during lunch, so if you are competing in BLD twice or 3 times you won't have time to eat
> besides, I want to get better events in xD


How long is lunch?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> How long is lunch?


45 minutes


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2016)

OK it's more likely to be in January I guess lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 23, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> OK yeah the august 20 date didn't work (obviously) because of Nats being too close. I'm hoping to get one in by the end of the year (December 3???). I haven't found a delegate or reserved the venue, but I do have some information:
> 
> The competitor limit will be 50.
> The events will be:
> ...



That event list is perfect! but what about squan?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> That event list is perfect! but what about squan?


squan is bad


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 25, 2016)

I like the December date. idk if its just me but there are like no comps in winter... also knowing stl take in account for snow


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 25, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> I like the December date. idk if its just me but there are like no comps in winter... also knowing stl take in account for snow


January 7/14 is probably better and the 7th is my birthday :3

I think it's unlikely that there's some blizzard but then again climate change lol


----------



## MJ Ohearn (Sep 10, 2016)

I live in O'Fallon and would really happy if there was a comp that close. Because I just went to Kcubing and it is like 4 hrs away and won't be able to do that a lot.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 11, 2016)

MJ Ohearn said:


> I live in O'Fallon and would really happy if there was a comp that close. Because I just went to Kcubing and it is like 4 hrs away and won't be able to do that a lot.


RIGHT THO. Also Wisconsin is also just too far away... And how did kcubing go?


----------



## MJ Ohearn (Sep 15, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> RIGHT THO. Also Wisconsin is also just too far away... And how did kcubing go?


It went ok for my first comp I guess I broke my pb average on 3x3.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 15, 2016)

KCubing Summer 2016 was the BEST competition EVER! You all were missing out 

MJ, you should link your WCA profile to your account here on speedsolving.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> KCubing Summer 2016 was the BEST competition EVER! You all were missing out
> 
> MJ, you should link your WCA profile to your account here on speedsolving.


Wish I could've been there, sigh, but I'll be at dixon.

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! What's happening to my 3x3 skills??!?!?!?!

avg of 5: 15.379
Time List:
1. 13.937 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U L2 F2 U' B' D' U R F L' U B2 L F 
2. 16.257 R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 L' F' R' B2 U L R B' D U 
3. (17.280) L' D R L2 B' R2 F D' L U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 R 
4. (12.955) U' F' R2 B' U F D' L' U' F' D2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 D' 
5. 15.944 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 U' F' D2 L' F R2 U2 L B2

that was the worst in a very very very long time...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 15, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Wish I could've been there, sigh, but I'll be at dixon.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOO! What's happening to my 3x3 skills??!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


don't worry, given how bad I've been doing lately you'll crush me at Dixon


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> don't worry, given how bad I've been doing lately you'll crush me at Dixon



but seriously 3 of those weren't even sub-15! the other day I got 3 14 sec Ao12s and one 15 avg! I don't know what's happening! On the other hand I seem to be improving on 2x2 but my T-set recognition seems to be in decline... ):


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> but seriously 3 of those weren't even sub-15! the other day I got 3 14 sec Ao12s and one 15 avg! I don't know what's happening! On the other hand I seem to be improving on 2x2 but my T-set recognition seems to be in decline... ):


I'm scurred that you'll beat me in 2x2...
Speaking of 2x2, I didn't have one for a week and a half. I was in Social Studies (it was 6th hour but no one cares) and the bell rang and I packed up my stuff and somehow forgot my 2x2 (yes, I bring my main 2x2 and 3x3 to my classes lol). I have no idea what happened to it. Presumably someone has it, and I hope it wasn't intentional that they took it. I just got a YueHun in the mail this evening, and it's pretty good for $6. It's fast but controllable. The only problem is that the misalignment mechanism can fail on looser tensions easily, and it's a pain to fix, so I suggest tightening it if anyone is interested in getting it. I broke my PB average of 5 (2.57), 12 (2.83) and most importantly, sniggle (0.56). I'm hoping to be top 5 and get some nice sniggles 3 weekends from now [emoji2]


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 16, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm scurred that you'll beat me in 2x2...


I plan on it. 
I'm really liking the YueHun too, got a PB Ao100 with it (2.77).


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ugh i'm so bad compared to all yall


----------



## MJ Ohearn (Sep 17, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Ugh i'm so bad compared to all yall



What do you avg on 3x3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 17, 2016)

Like 23 hbu?
But dont even ask about  4x4


----------



## MJ Ohearn (Sep 17, 2016)

Same for both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 17, 2016)

I also suck at mega too


----------



## MJ Ohearn (Sep 17, 2016)

I've never even turned a megaminx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 19, 2016)

I average 20 seconds slower than the cutoffs in 6x6 and megaminx- 2:20 for mega and 3:50 for 6x6. I hope they get ahead of schedule lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I average 20 seconds slower than the cutoffs in 6x6 and megaminx- 2:20 for mega and 3:50 for 6x6. I hope they get ahead of schedule lol


Same, I'd really like to do 4x4.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm assuming that you do not currently average 3:30 on 5x5 lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 19, 2016)

actually I do, I don't practice tho, plus I'm just using a shengshou.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm assuming that you do not currently average 3:30 on 5x5 lol


Oh hey hows the comp planning going? Anything new?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 21, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Oh hey hows the comp planning going? Anything new?


xD

I've really not been thinking about that lately with all my stuff going on but I'll try to give an update by the weekend.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok cool! Do you need any help with anything?


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 12, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm assuming that you do not currently average 3:30 on 5x5 lol


wow I've dropped over 1:10 on 5x5...

anyone planning comps near STL currently?


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 12, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> wow I've dropped over 1:10 on 5x5...
> 
> anyone planning comps near STL currently?


Ayeeee I am!! I might have found a venue, I'm making the schedule first


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 12, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> wow I've dropped over 1:10 on 5x5...
> 
> anyone planning comps near STL currently?


I'm holding one in KC


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 12, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Ayeeee I am!! I might have found a venue, I'm making the schedule first


hopefully I'll be able to go


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 12, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Ayeeee I am!! I might have found a venue, I'm making the schedule first


when/where I'd totally be there, I can scramble and stuff I know another kid who could scramble plus like 4 other who'd compete...


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 12, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> hopefully I'll be able to go


I showed you the other venue I found right?


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 12, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> when/where I'd totally be there, I can scramble and stuff I know another kid who could scramble plus like 4 other who'd compete...


AND THERE WILL BE PYRAMINX!!


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 12, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> AND THERE WILL BE PYRAMINX!!


Eww


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 12, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> AND THERE WILL BE PYRAMINX!!


well done young grasshopper jk i've never even hosted a comp


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 12, 2017)

lol but first I need to get a venue. I found a church that is perfect! Based on pictures it looks like it can hold alot of people. Also, there's a big window that brings in good light


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll probably ask them in may because I'd know more of their schedule


----------



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Ayeeee I am!! I might have found a venue, I'm making the schedule first



What you need to do is find a delegate and dates that work for both of you. Assuming you do it before May 31st, I'd probably come. The biggest thing for me is STL is far enough that making the drive morning of would be... Early. Or I'd just be there late. You really, really need to get on it though. Pronto. Get talking with a delegate ASAP.



aybuck37 said:


> AND THERE WILL BE PYRAMINX!!



Eww... That's dumb. I'd still consider coming...


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 13, 2017)

biscuit said:


> What you need to do is find a delegate and dates that work for both of you. Assuming you do it before May 31st, I'd probably come. The biggest thing for me is STL is far enough that making the drive morning of would be... Early. Or I'd just be there late. You really, really need to get on it though. Pronto. Get talking with a delegate ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Eww... That's dumb. I'd still consider coming...


Ohh I was thinking of organizing it in August or September. There are alot of comps in the Midwest from here until nats. There might be another in Chicago. But It'd be great to see you there!


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 14, 2017)

yeah but none of those have 2x2 or pyra

plus nobody will want to go to a comp right after nats. I would cuz i can't go to nats but other people wouldn't...

i'd say late may at the start of summer vacation is the perfect time to do it...


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 14, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> yeah but none of those have 2x2 or pyra
> 
> plus nobody will want to go to a comp right after nats. I would cuz i can't go to nats but other people wouldn't...
> 
> i'd say late may at the start of summer vacation is the perfect time to do it...


But May is too late for nats. Also Tyler got one the week before cutoff. Maybe Late august or early September


----------



## biscuit (Feb 14, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> But May is too late for nats. Also Tyler got one the week before cutoff. Maybe Late august or early September



If anyone cares, I get back July 30th, so anything after that I could probably make.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 14, 2017)

biscuit said:


> If anyone cares, I get back July 30th, so anything after that I could probably make.


Yeah That'd be perfect! Late August would give time for people who went to Nats, so they would be more likely to travel again


----------



## Mitchell (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm an STL cuber interested in helping organize/run a comp!!


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mitchell said:


> I'm an STL cuber interested in helping organize/run a comp!!


Hey dude! Whats up!!


----------



## biscuit (Feb 27, 2017)

I do happen to know of an STL comp in a couple months... Registration may open on Pi day. Not sure how much I can say, so I'll leave it there


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 27, 2017)

biscuit said:


> I do happen to know of an STL comp in a couple months... Registration may open on Pi day. Not sure how much I can say, so I'll leave it there


Wait whaaaaattttt!!!!!!


----------



## biscuit (Feb 27, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait whaaaaattttt!!!!!!



It looks like David even agreed to travel! I wouldn't be surprised if you guys get to see it soon.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 27, 2017)

biscuit said:


> It looks like David even agreed to travel! I wouldn't be surprised if you guys get to see it soon.


Thats awesome!! OH AND GARRETT DUDEEE I typed walker's email wrong. So i sent one to david. Woah itd be great to have two comp in st louis yess. Is Justin organizing this one?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 28, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Thats awesome!! OH AND GARRETT DUDEEE I typed walker's email wrong. So i sent one to david. Woah itd be great to have two comp in st louis yess. Is Justin organizing this one?


No

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchell (Feb 28, 2017)

Someone should make some sort of group chat for more effective communication!


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 6, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> well done young grasshopper jk i've never even hosted a comp





Mitchell said:


> Someone should make some sort of group chat for more effective communication!





JustinTimeCuber said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Woahhh its official! And there is pyraminx


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Woahhh its official! And there is pyraminx


I can't go. F*** my life.

you have no idea how many perfectly innocent pieces of paper I've ripped to shreds after seeing that I couldn't go.

kill me


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 6, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I can't go. F*** my life.
> 
> you have no idea how many perfectly innocent pieces of paper I've ripped to shreds after seeing that I couldn't go.
> 
> kill me


OH NO!!! That sucks it's not for a long time so maybe you could make it


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I can't go. F*** my life.
> 
> you have no idea how many perfectly innocent pieces of paper I've ripped to shreds after seeing that I couldn't go.
> 
> kill me


Bang


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 6, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I can't go. F*** my life.
> 
> you have no idea how many perfectly innocent pieces of paper I've ripped to shreds after seeing that I couldn't go.
> 
> kill me


Hey, there's still mine.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Hey, there's still mine.


They didn't show up to KCubing so they don't know about that... They'll just have to wait for it to be officially announced!... Which really needs to happen soon


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 6, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Hey, there's still mine.


Oh yeah I'll try to go to that one


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Hey, there's still mine.


When's yours supposed to be? Or is it a secret?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> When's yours supposed to be? Or is it a secret?
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


It was announced at KCubing winter... Should'a been there!

It's April 29th


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

biscuit said:


> It was announced at KCubing winter... Should'a been there!
> 
> It's April 29th


I most sincerely apologize for not being there, now TELL ME WHEN IT IS ASHDOFLHSDALJG?AHSDGJ?ISDLJGK

e: nevermind xD


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I most sincerely apologize for not being there, now TELL ME WHEN IT IS ASHDOFLHSDALJG?AHSDGJ?ISDLJGK
> 
> e: nevermind xD



It's in Overland park if you want to make arrangements.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

biscuit said:


> It's in Overland park if you want to make arrangements.


Alright. Fortunately for me, unfortunately for everyone else, I plan on going. :3


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 6, 2017)

biscuit said:


> It was announced at KCubing winter... Should'a been there!
> 
> It's April 29th


Garrett with the hidden text


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

quiero ir


----------



## Pryge (Mar 10, 2017)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, but a competition was announced in the St. Charles area June 10th:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SCCSummer2017


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2017)

Pryge said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, but a competition was announced in the St. Charles area June 10th:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SCCSummer2017



Disappointed I can't go...

Also, check this. I've got a profile picture! It's only 2 and a half years late.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 10, 2017)

so the KC one will be announced soon? I'm super impatient for everything lol


biscuit said:


> Disappointed I can't go...
> 
> Also, check this. I've got a profile picture! It's only 2 and a half years late.


cool


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> so the KC one will be announced soon? I'm super impatient for everything lol
> 
> cool



No idea why it's not. He has everything done as far as I know.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 10, 2017)

biscuit said:


> No idea why it's not. He has everything done as far as I know.





JustinTimeCuber said:


> cool


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> so the KC one will be announced soon? I'm super impatient for everything lol


I don't blame you. I need it announced soon or else we might not get enough people signed up. It should definitely be announced over the next week or two.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 10, 2017)

Pryge said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, but a competition was announced in the St. Charles area June 10th:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SCCSummer2017


Nice this is in my backyard.


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 11, 2017)

Pryge said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, but a competition was announced in the St. Charles area June 10th:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SCCSummer2017


First comp in St. Louis ever!


----------



## Odorless (May 4, 2017)

Yeah I'm a cuber from St. Louis! Not that I'm very good or anything though...


----------



## aybuck37 (May 4, 2017)

Odorless said:


> Yeah I'm a cuber from St. Louis! Not that I'm very good or anything though...


Hey! Ugh weathers been trash. Haha but sign up for the St. Louis competition soon! There's still time if u want to


----------



## Odorless (May 9, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> sign up for the St. Louis competition


noe thanks. Ill join a different comp some other time


----------



## Jackie (Jun 27, 2017)

My 12 year old daughter would like to join a cubing club. I have not been able to find any near St. Louis. She may be interested in competitions also. She can solve the 2x2 through 7x7 currently. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Jackie


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm in St. Louis, and we had a comp recently that was up near St. Charles (although I couldn't go ) and I heard from the organizer that he's interested in doing another one in the fall. There are also competitions in Kansas City pretty regularly. As for clubs, I don't think we have one but there has been some interest in starting one.

I'm always glad to hear about other cubers in the area, the more interest, the better.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I will watch this site for info on future competitions in this area although I know she would like to meet other cubers her age. Any out there??


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 27, 2017)

Jackie said:


> Thanks for the info! I will watch this site for info on future competitions in this area although I know she would like to meet other cubers her age. Any out there??


Yes definitely! The YouTube cubing community is one of strongest out there (if you are fine with her on the site). Also competitions near you can be found on worldcubeassociation.org if you don't want to miss one.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

Jackie said:


> I know she would like to meet other cubers her age. Any out there??


You're not going to find hoards of 12 year old cubers in St. Louis, although I'm 14 if that counts.


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 16, 2018)

Comp on Sunday!


----------



## MDoe8 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bringing this back from the dead. Any St. Louis comps coming up any time soon?


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Jan 29, 2020)

i wish to organize a comp in STL, but don't know how and i'm pretty young.


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Jan 31, 2020)

curiousity2575 said:


> i wish to organize a comp in STL, but don't know how and i'm pretty young.


There is a guide on the WCA Website. One of the first things you should do is contact the delegate closest to you. In your case, I believe it is David Woner.


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Jan 31, 2020)

my delegate is Joshua Feran and i have already contacted him.


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 1, 2020)

Awesome! When are you thinking of having a competition?


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Feb 1, 2020)

idk yet, i'll be talking to Joshua when he's done with Cubing Peoria but my guess is in the beginning of April.


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 2, 2020)

Awesome. I hope I can come!


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Feb 2, 2020)

I have not talked to him in a bit because there is still Peoria. And April is just my guess cause I don't know when it will happen.


----------

